# cost effective and reliable



## sunflowerb (Dec 25, 2016)

I use so much! I have been reading up on making my own, but seems like a huge project. Scary stuff about unreliable oils all over the net. What the best medium range priced oils anyone's used?


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with New Direction as far essential oils go, but theres a $100 minimum to purchase.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 25, 2016)

I want to apologize. I read these in the "new post" thread and totally missed that you were talking about essential oils... so I deleted my completely silly reply. Sorry!

Scooter


----------



## sunflowerb (Dec 25, 2016)

*thanks!*

i'm new here so if i'm doing this wrong, please let me know. but thanks for the new direction suggestion, I just made a theoretical shopping cart haha I think it's a pretty good value for 100$ as far as quantity so thanks a lot for the suggestion!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Dec 25, 2016)

No problem! Glad to help 

Have you gone to the intro forum and said hello yet?


----------



## earlene (Dec 26, 2016)

sunflowerb said:


> I use so much! I have been reading up on making my own, but seems like a huge project. Scary stuff about unreliable oils all over the net. What the best medium range priced oils anyone's used?



I don't understand what you are asking about?  What kind of oils?  Your title just says cost effective and reliable.  Your statement says the above.  I see a couple of posts above that mention essential oils, but I don't see that in this post.  Is that what you are asking about?

Or are you talking about soap making oils (like olive oil, almond oil, etc.)?

And making your own what?  Oils?  Soap?  Bath & Body products?


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Dec 26, 2016)

earlene said:


> I don't understand what you are asking about?  What kind of oils?  Your title just says cost effective and reliable.  Your statement says the above.  I see a couple of posts above that mention essential oils, but I don't see that in this post.  Is that what you are asking about?
> 
> Or are you talking about soap making oils (like olive oil, almond oil, etc.)?
> 
> And making your own what?  Oils?  Soap?  Bath & Body products?



They originally posted this in the essential oils forum


----------



## earlene (Dec 26, 2016)

TheDragonGirl said:


> They originally posted this in the essential oils forum



Thanks, *DragonGirl*, I suppose it was moved because it's now in Shopping Recommendations and I found it confusing.


----------



## sunflowerb (Dec 26, 2016)

*hey sorry new to this forum*

hey sorry all not too savvy on how to use this forum yet so any tips are appreciated! yes I was asking about essential oils (I thought I was in an EO thread place thing?) I make so much soap i'm just blasting through my oils so I was asking others what cost effective ways/brands they've tried


----------



## sunflowerb (Dec 26, 2016)

have not but I sure will!


----------



## earlene (Dec 26, 2016)

I've stopped buying EOs at the market (health food stores, supermarkets, etc.) as they are too expensive that way.  I have bought some online from different soap suppliers like BrambleBerry, as well as some on Amazon because I already have an Amazon Prime account and I can take advantage of  fast free shipping.

If you want to make your own blends, there are some sites that give suggested recipes for different EOs.

http://info.achs.edu/blog/blending-101-the-art-of-pairing-essential-oils-drop-by-drop

http://premeditatedleftovers.com/na...il-combinations-for-homemade-beauty-products/

http://soapteacher.blogspot.com/2010/10/suggested-essential-oil-blends-for-soap.html?m=1

http://www.growingupherbal.com/blending-essential-oils-for-beginners/

http://joliechose.tripod.com/joliechosearomatherapy/id17.html

And this one on calculating safe usage rates: http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/essential-oil-usage-rates-ifra-guidelines/


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 26, 2016)

Liberty Natural is very reliable with competitive prices and no minimum. http://www.libertynatural.com. Most of my EO's come from Liberty or NDA. NDA is hit and miss with fragrance oils in my opinion


----------



## Scooter (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks so much for these links!



earlene said:


> I've stopped buying EOs at the market (health food stores, supermarkets, etc.) as they are too expensive that way.  I have bought some online from different soap suppliers like BrambleBerry, as well as some on Amazon because I already have an Amazon Prime account and I can take advantage of  fast free shipping.
> 
> If you want to make your own blends, there are some sites that give suggested recipes for different EOs.
> 
> ...


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 26, 2016)

I second DragonGirl's recommendation for New Directions Aromatics.  I've been really happy with the quality and price of essential oils I've used from them, although I'm still working on finding a lavender that is "just right" to my nose (not really a NDA issue!).  In the limited times I've contacted them I've found their customer service to be good, too.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 26, 2016)

I've had a lot of luck with Soap Making Resource for EO's. They have nice sales, good quality and great customer service. The site is small, so I dont get overwhelmed :-?


----------



## Susie (Dec 27, 2016)

earlene said:


> I've stopped buying EOs at the market (health food stores, supermarkets, etc.) as they are too expensive that way.  I have bought some online from different soap suppliers like BrambleBerry, as well as some on Amazon because I already have an Amazon Prime account and I can take advantage of  fast free shipping.
> 
> If you want to make your own blends, there are some sites that give suggested recipes for different EOs.
> 
> ...



Wow, Earlene, this is an AWESOME list of extremely helpful links!!  Thank you so very, very much!!!


----------

